# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Avni Elmazi

## feneri

Avni ELMAZI (10.07.1950 -12.09.1992 ).



E humbi jetën në Itali. 
Than : Aksidentalisht ! 
Megjithatë, rrethanat e vdekjes së tij janë misterioze.

Do të sjellim poezitë e tij të krijuara gjatë kohës kur ishte në burg.
Atje ai shkroi librin me përshkrime dhe poezi : Idrizova - shtëpia e ferrit . 

Në Idrizovë , krahas vuajtjeve në burg, ai ka bërë përshkrime nga jeta ku kaloj mbi një dekadë ! 
Ajo- është dramë e trishtë që ia rrëmbeu rininë. Por, Avniu doli akoma më i fortë! 

Si të gjithë shqiptarët mërgimtarë, u nis adhe ai atij shtegu. Edhe pse kishte kryer shkollën Normale, dhe para se e burgosin , punoi si mësues në fshatin Tërnoc, e pastaj, në fshatin Padalishtë, Malësia e Gostivarit, nga viti 1968 - 1971, kur e larguan nga nxënësit që i deshi dhe i donte! Sepse, ata që krijonin procese ia kishin vënë syrin Mësuesit Avni, që krahas diturisë sjellte tek nxënësit dhe kolegët ndjenjat liridashëse! Sjellte trimërinë ...!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

Këngë e kënduar nga populli, për Avni ELMAZIN, i cili
në vetëmbrojtje nga kaurrët e Kunovës më 1971,
doli fitues !
Ai toborr xhelatësh e sulmoi për të mbetur prej Avniut
një i vrarë e katër të lënduar, edhepse, të përgatitur
me armë e të ndërsyer nga kuzhina e kriminelëve, 
iu turrën ta mposhtin guximin dhe trimrinë që s'kishte skaj!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

Kënga për Avni ELMAZIN


Ej çatje nalt shok bre në çatë mal-e
Ke bon luftë bre ni çoban-e
Ke bon luftë ni gjalaj ri-e
As me pushkë gjali as allti-e
Veç për fat i kish di qen t'zi-e
Na u zu fesati me kto shkije
se n'Kunovë bani vaki-e
Avni Elmazi ni gjal -aj ri-e
Avni Elmazi ni mësus ish kan-e
Aj ni ditë me dhen po shkon-e
Aj ni ditë me dhen ka shkue
Larg katunit mi asht largu-e
N'do livadhe dhent na i ka lshu-e
N'kufi t'huj gjali është çillu-e
Tanë Kunova në kamë jan çue
Tanë Kunova po bërtet-e
Çaj poljaku me shkot e vet-e
Kish mat disa kaurr me vet-e

----------


## feneri

Kish me vete disa odbor-e
Paskan mar kani dajak n'dor-e
Kush dajak mor kush ni pushk-e
Avni Elmazin ma kan rrethu-e

Ki Zorani n'kom na u çu-e
Ki Zorani vaj po bërtet-e
Çka ke lip gjal çe ktu ke erdh-e
Çka ke lip gjal çe ktu ke hi-e
A kujtove se asht Shipni-e

S'asht Shipnia e as Turki-e
Veç Kunova krejt me shkij-e

Avni Elmazi, hop na uçu n'kom-e
dal ka dal çiko Zoran-e
Kabajatin mua s'ma fal-e
unë nuk jam tha ni çoban-e
Unë m'i jam ni msus-aj ri-e
Ashtu sot bonivaki-e

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

Mirë kufirin tybe se e di-e
Ki Zorani hiç s'po e ngjon-e
Pa isaf dhe pa imone-e
Ni i zu dhent bre na i turmon-e
Në Kunovë n'katun me i çu-e

Avni Elmazi n'kom ma o çu-e
Nuk po mujti ma me e duru-e
Avni trimi huxhum po bon-e
Njiherë po sjell ka di vet n'tokë rxon-e
Randë t'plagosun i boni krejt-e
Dhe nja prej t'inve e la t'vdekt-e

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

Haj medet çu boka nomi-e
Ke luftonte vlla ni çoban-e
Ke luftonte ni mësusaj ri-e
As pa pushkë as pa allti-e
Haj medet çu bo gazep-e
Shkoj haberi n'hyqymet-e
N'Hyqymet në Gostivar-e
Policija vesht ka mar-e
 Na u çun n'kom me armë në dor-e
Shkojnë Avniun për m'e e mar-e

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

N'at moment Avnija ç'bon-e
Shkoj te nana e vet në ston-e
I tha nanës Loke ti-e
Nam me ngran nonë me pi-e
Se jam i mushun me mërzi-e
Rash n'fesat nanë me do shkije-e
M do shkije nga Kunova
Por unë vetin se marrova
As vetin as bab e nan-e
s-em vjen keq se shkoj n'hapsane
Ne kto fjalë tuj bisedu-e
Policija e kanë rrethue
Ki Avnija n'kom ma u çue
Sikur trimat asht dorzue
Dhe n'hapsane e kan çu-e

Se n'hapsane po m♪7 çojn
njëmbëdhjetë vjet e dënojnë
Veç p'e rrehin e malltretojnë- 
Do ftyr zi do polici
ditë për ditë po i hin në kry-e
S'e lajn rehat i bojn♪7 gazep
Avni trimi po bon gajret
Për hapsane thot nuk kam dert
Për hapsane nuk kam gajle
Nuk e lash katunin me marre
Ja ua zbardha fytyrën gjith shqiptarëve.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

AVNI ELMAZI

U lind në fshatin Sërmnovë të Gostivarit më 10.7.1950. 
U shkollua në vendlindje ndërsa normalen e kreu në Gostivar. 
Punoi si mësues në fshatin Tërnovë dhe Patalishtë në vitin 1968, deri më 1971 prej nga ra edhe në burg ku përjetoi kthetrat e robërisë edhe si individ por edhe në planin gjithkombëtar!

Mbase i frymëzuar nga ai zgripe i përmbytjeve ai shkroi edhe librin “Idrizova – shtëia e ferrit”. 

Është marrë edhe me poezi dhe drama por ato për arsye të rrethanave akoma mungojnë. 

U vra në mënyrë misterioze në Itali më 12.09.1992 prej ku edhe kthehet i vdekur në atdheun që e deshi dhe flioi për si të aktivist i palodhur.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

Pas një viti, me kërkesën e shokëve që ua orientuan organeve të Italisë, u lejua që të ngritet Përmendorja! 

Me rastin e saj, në organizim të Mislim Rushitit, bashkëfshatarë i Avni Elmazit, u nisën në njëvjetorin e mort përvjetorit për në Itali familjarë të tij, shokët e burgut, shkrimtarë dhe dashamirë që të marrin pjesë . 

Edhe pse i patën siguruar vizat e udhëtimit, ata u malltretuan në kalimin e kufirit në Qafë Thanë. U kërcnuan në portin e Durrësit se është e pamundur të arrihet në Itali. Ndërsa në Bari, iu nënshtruan një kërcnimi shtazarak nga organet policore ! 

Preteksti u kuptua se:" Grupi që vjen në Itali ka për qëllim të nxisë përmasën e mërgimtarëve shqiptarë të bëjnë çrregullime në Itali. Me këtë, ata duan të arrijnë shkatërrimin e IJRM "!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

DUKE KAPËRCYER DETIN

1.

Gjemia e rëndë , duke çarë valët e Adriatikut, po bënte provën e kapërcimit të detit...

Ndërkaq, në njërën nga kthinat e mëdha të saj, një grusht njerëzish po ashtu po bënin një provë kapërcimdeti drejt një pëllëmbë toke të Italisë. Atje ngritej lapidari i një trimi të stërmunduar mërgimtar.

Këtë herë Gjemia LIBURNUM po bartte edhe misterin e një vdekjeje enigmatike në dhe të huaj. Dora e zezë për të satën herë e kishte thurrë pezhishkën e merimangës së krimit.

Dhembja, malli, misteri...

Gjemia i bartte gjithë bashkë në lundrimin e saj hijerëndë nëpër natë nga vija Durrës - Bari...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

2.

Një mall dhe një dhembje e madhe shqiptare !

Hijerëndë , ( që i kishte hije !), nuk po mbyllëte sy një shok, vëlla , njeri. Me barrë e rëndë të dhembjes, Rushit Mislimi kishte vetëm një përqëndrim:

- Si të bëhej kapërcimi i detit dhe, në atë pëllambë të tokës së Italisë, të vendosej një Pllakë Përkujtimore! Ishte nisur ai bashkë me pesëdhjetë bashkëvendas dhe bashkëudhëtarë ! Pllaka Përkujtimore e Avniut , duhej të përjetësohej në kohë dhe hapësirë...

Kjo përbënte një preokupim të shenjtëruar dhe njerëzor ! Kjo duhej bërë patjetër !

Porse...
Kufijtë ! Ah ! Kufijtë !

Këto vija makabre të ndarjes së njerëzve! I kishte vënë njeriu këto! Hirësija e tij .

Njeriu në këto pika e ndalonte njeriun ! E pyeste! E kontrollonte për dokumentat e udhëtimit! E hetonte për pak apo shumë ! E dyshonte...

Ndërkaq, të dyshohet për dhembjen!!! Për mallin !!! Për përkujtimin ndaj një të ndjeri ! Kjo do të thotë të injorosh njerëzoren ! Porse... prapë kufijtë !

***

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

***

Rojet e kufijve janë përgatitur, janë ushtruar nga Ustallarët e territ dhe tmerrit, për zbatimin e detyrës së ndarjes !

Ata aprovojnë me shumë marifete vetëm dëshmi të dokumentave të shkruar me myhyre pushtuesish. Të atyre që një shekull dhunë kishin bërë mbi shqiptarët, veçmas ndaj Avniut dhe vëllezërve që i shkonin në mortpërvjetorë !

Përveç gjithë ngatërresave për ndalime vetëm faji mbeti jetim ! I shkruar dhe i vulosur nga shpirti djallëzor...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

3.

FANITET FATI I POETIT

Fanitet fati i poetit Avni Elmazi ashtu si fanitej fati i poetit Palestinez , Muin Bsiso...

Mërgata e tij ! Arkivoli i ti që u kthye prapa nga kufijtë që ai s'po arrinte t'i kalonte dot ! As me Pasaportën e Poezisë !

Idrizova - shtëpia e ferrit, libri i mallit dhe dhembjes! I mallit dhe dashurisë njerëzore ! Nëpërkëmbet pamëshirë !Nga kufijtë e çatallisur nga urrejtja !

Thonë: Poezia nuk njeh kufij! Ajo nuk i ka vënë asnjë kufi shpirtit ! Si libri Idrizova - shtëpi e ferrit ! Avni Elmazi - Muin Bsiso i Palestinës !

Çfarë bukurie magjike në shenjtërimin e dhembjes, flijimit dhe dashurisë ndaj vatanit të nëpërkëmbur nga rrëshqanorët e Kaukazit ! Rrëshqanorët tiranikë që ia kurthuan lirinë në lule të rinisë ! Por se mposhtën as atëherë dhe as të vdekur ! Ngritet Avni Elmazi - feniks, flijimi dhe dashuria për tokën e përgjakur të Atdheut të robëruar ! Ngritet ta ndjejnë brezat kushtrimin : 

Vëllezër ballëpërballë me Kuçedrën e çartur !...
__________________

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

4.

Njeriu me dhembjen hijerëndë Rushit Mislimi ! Në Gjemi nuk po mbyllte sy!

Në kapërcimin e detit ai bartte me vete edhe barrën e madhe të paralajmërimeve ! Zezona nëpër tel...!

Oh! Gjithë këtë peshë e bartte Rushit Mislimi! 

Dhe derdhej ajo tek heshtja që fliste në sytë e motrës së Avniut. Tek fytyra e zverdhur e Seferit që tretej për vëllaun! Tek shpirti i shqetësuar i Shaban Xheladinit , Zaim Beqirit ! Për shokun e burgut që e thërrisnin Gjysh !

Si dallgë furtunash shfaqej hidhërimi në shpirtin e vullkannjeriut poet - Fadil Bekteshi. 

Në vargjet që shkruheshin në Liburnum ! 

Dhe hapte raportin për Televizionin shqiptar Sherif Konjufca të klithë nga dhembja e malli për Avniun që përurohej në mes të Adriatikut !

Sëbashku me ne, në heshtje rrugëtonin Idrizova - shtëpia e ferrit , libër ! 

Dhe Doruntina revistë , kapërcenin detin, të shpalosnin dhembjen për heroin, tek vëllezërit mërgimtarë...
__________________

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

5.

Doruntina !

Ajo revista letrare ku Fadil Bekteshi nuk bënte gjumë për të nxjerrë në dritë shpalimin e bijëve që i kishte mbuluar heshtja! Edhe në histori ! Edhe në krijimtari ! Edhe nëpër burgje ! Edhe në mërgim!

Ndaj Doruntina revistë , vëllezërve mërgimtarë ua dërgonte pos gjithë shkrimeve dhe mallin, dhe dembjen e madhe që kishte për Jusuf Gërvallën...

Nga nata kobzezë e pusisë , ra nga dora e vrastarit edhe zemra e madhe e këngëtarit, poetit, liridashësit Jusuf Gërvalla, bashkë me vëllaun Bardhoshin dhe shokun e idealit Kadriun ! 
Dhe Doruntina revistë,  udhëtonte si Vajtueset mbi varrin e vëllezërve në Mërgatë ! Udhëtonte të mallkojë hallkën e atij zinxhiri të zi që farkonte misterin e vrasjeve ashtu siç kishte vrarë shekujve, e tashti, edhe Avni Elmazin , për të ndalur hapin e tij të veprimit !

Revista Doruntinë ! Si motra e Avniut ato çaste! Bashëndjente dhembjen dhe heshtëte, kur motërngrata e Tij, rrinte e zgjuar me dhembjen e madhe për vëllaun ! Dhe se mbyllnin syrin për gjumë ...! Dhe Doruntinë Motra revistë! Dhe motra e vëllaut Avni !

Ashtu si meraku i Rushitit që nëpër natë-udhëtmin nëpër det bëhej sa Gjemia ! Po mes valëve në vijën Durrës - Bari ! Mes detit ku ndesheshin paralajmërimet për përmbytjen e madhe të Përkujtimit ! Të Përkujtimit të Avniut pas një viti vrasjeje nga dora e zezë ! Dhe ngritja e Përkujtimores për Të !
Ndaj Rushit Mislimi nuk flinte ! Ai ecte tek secili bashkëudhëtarë dhe u bënte sajgi ! Sajgi për mort përkujtimin !!!
Atë çast, ma përkujtonte, me ballin e gjërë, me fytyrën që shndriste mirësi dhe dashuri për të rizgjuar jehonën e Avniut Krijues ! Po! Me ato mustaqe hijerënda ... Me atë shëmbëllim flijimi të Hasan Prishtinës ...! Rushit Mislimi i Hasajve të Sërmnovës !

Çdo gjë e ndjente ai dhe kishte njohuri ! Por për merakun e revistës Doruntinë, dhe krijuesëve , të Fadilit, Shabanit, Zaimit, Feritit, Sherifit , nuk dinte gjë ! Për paralajmërimet dhe krijimet që të zgjohen jehonë e të flasin pandalur për bijtë që na i vriste dora e zezë ! Për bijtë që na i shtrydhëte zëndani i robërisë që nga vaja e parë e lindjes e deri tek lamtumira e fundit e jetës... !
__________________

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

6.

Doruntina...

...Zgjuar isha dhe i pashë të gjitha! Edhe autoritetet kufitare që pengonin për hiçgjë !Edhe Zbarkimin e Dhembjes në tokën Italiane!

Teli nëpër natë kishte paralajmëruar shpifjen! Kurdisjen ! Klithmën...!Rrrena e përsëritur njëqin herë, po hamendte autoritetet kufitare të Italisë ! Kot ishte demokracia e proklamuar e Perëndimit! Po fundosej në det nga shpifjet e djallëzisë që gatuhej në kabinetët e hashës makosllave në Skopje !

Në shpirtin e Rushitit rrokullisej orteku i dëshprimit!

E gjeta pikëtakimin me të dhe i pëshpërita : Dështimi për të arri atje në vendin ku ngritet mortpërkujtimorja e qëndresës Avni, mund të kthehet në fitore ! Mes detit ! Mes dallgëve ...!

Në udhëtimin e përjetshëm të mallit dhe dashurisë për vëllezërit e mi, të vrarë në dhe të huaj, ishte dhembja njëkohësisht, forca ime ! E atyre që krijonin me emrin tim Doruntinë ! Ishte qëndresa dhe fitorja jonë, mbi ata që pengonin arritjen në Bari të Italisë!

Se: Dashuria dhe malli i motrës për vllaun, nuk mposhten dot nga kufijtë ! Në udhëtim , ngriten përmendoret e mëdha ! Ngritet Përkujtimi për vëllaun Avni !Mes detit , Përkujtimi për të përbënte madhështi !

Mes kaltërsisë së qiellit dhe detit, edhe përkujtimi do të ishte i KALTËRT ! Përkujtim i madh sa një Adriatik !

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## feneri

8.

Kapiteni Franc i Gjemisë '' LIBURNUM'', pas sqarimeve që iu bënë nga kthimi Bari - Durrës, e

 aprovoi kërkesën e pesëdhjetë udhëtarëve të kthyer nga Bari , pa e vënë këmbën në tokë të Italisë ! Se kushedi, mund të përflakeshin brigjet e të tundej qielli ! Ashtu siç e kishin përshkruar nëpër tel djajt e makosllavisë ! Dhe ai, në Hapsirën e Gjemisë ''Liburnum'' hapi derën e dhomës enkas për kuvendime, në katin e tretë !Të mbahej përkujtimi i mallit dhe i dashurisë për vëllaun Avni !

U shpalosën kujtimet !U shpalos krenaria për Avni Elmazin që s'e kishim ..., por ishte me ne !
U vendos ndërlidhja me atë pëllambë toke të Italisë ku prisnin mërgimtarët dhe Nermin Vlora Falaski ! U ngrit Përkujtimorja ...! Dhe, kurorat e luleve u vunë atje larg në Itali, për shpirtin dhe trupin e Avniut që prehej në varret e Sërmnovës !
Ndërsa, Vajtojcja Doruntinë, lavdishëm vajtoj vdekjen e vëllaut Avni duke ia radhitur bëmat e jetës, dhe të veprës së tij !

Kjo ishte madhështia! Kjo ishte shenjtëria e dhembjes dhe mallit për dashurinë ndaj Avniut që i mbante mbërthyer në mendime, pesëdhjetë vëllezër që ktheheshin pa arrirë në mort përkujtimin e ngritjes së Pllakës Përkujtimore në Itali, për ta Përkujtuar njëvjetorin e vdekjes së tij edhe në Sërmnovë !

Aty do të prehej përjetësisht Avni Elmazi Hero - Njeriu Feniks ...!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## biligoa

*Keshtu shkruan ne pllaka perkujtimore e lejuar dhe e ngritur ne Itali. Mbase gjite jeta e Avniut ishte dhe ideali qe ai e mbeti cdo pellembe te Atdheut qe e rrudhen dhe e ndane armiqte. 
Ne pllaken perkujtimore epitaf i shkruar:*


AVNI ELMAZI


JU QE JENI DUKE KALUAR KENDEJ PARI
SHIHNI SE EDHE KETU ESHTE DERDHUR
GJAK SHQIPTARI NUK ME
MPOSHTEN AS BURGJET E AS
TORTURAT SEPSE KESHTU
E DO ZAKONI PER BURAT

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## biligoa

*Avni ELMAZI :







ÇDOKUSH E DËSHIROI JETËN

cikë poezishë të shkëputura nga :

p ë r m b l e d h j a


Idrizova - shtëpia e ferrit*

----------


## biligoa

Avni ELMAZI :


DURIMI

Çdo gjë ka fillim
ka edhe mbarim !

E fundi kësaj robërie
patjetër do t'i vij !

Heronj e burra trima
kërkoni pavarësi!

Në këtë copë Arbërore
të coptuar keq

kryqortodoksat -
shfaqen po si dreq !

Me pushtet e dhunë
në çdo anë krekosen

e në fund të fundit 
një ditë - do të përdhosen !

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

